

Twitter now allows anyone to send you a direct message - naren87
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/easier-than-ever-to-have-private-conversations

======
Angostura
Perhaps it would be more accurate to say that you can now opt to be able to
receive Direct Messages from anyone.

I can see how this would be useful to companies who would like to make Twitter
their primary customer support channel, for example.

------
nabaraz
How is it useful to anyone? Popular people (or one with lot of followers) will
get swarmed with messages(mostly spam).

~~~
DrJosiah
...and unpopular people will get private nastygrams.

Thankfully, the setting is disabled by default.

~~~
andrewSC
Hooray for sane defaults!

